# Ajax m-5-184t



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

Need help ... or a wiring diagram ? OK before we start I am a licensed electrician , but I don't have a great deal of experience in motors ! So I got a call to work on this motor and they let some idiot work on it , and he completely disassembled the wiring . And he also lost some nuts , bolts , and the cover . So I pick up a motor , 4 capacitors , and a handful of wires ? I told him it wouldn't be cheap ! Motor has 5 wires coming out . 1750 rpm , 184t frame , 5 HP ,continuous duty 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## inetdog (Apr 13, 2016)

Do you at least have the nameplate info or did he remove that too?


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

inetdog said:


> Do you at least have the nameplate info or did he remove that too?


Yea there is a name plate on it 


Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

What are the wires labelled?

Also, are there 3 capacitors the same and one different? Or are all 4 the same?


----------



## KyleG87 (May 8, 2016)

micromind said:


> What are the wires labelled?
> 
> Also, are there 3 capacitors the same and one different? Or are all 4 the same?


It's 15 to 20 years old , and if the wires did have a label , they don't now ! There are 5 wires coming out of the motor into the box and 4 capacitors . 2 identical start caps and 2 idential run caps I'll pose pics in a min of caps 

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Take it to a motor shop and have them reassemble it for you and mark the leads.
Or, just buy a new motor.
There is a reason it was disassembled.
Its on a standard frame. If you have the model number post it for ball park price.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

This motor has 2 windings, start and run. 

If 2 of the wires are larger than the other 3, they are the run winding. The standard label for these is T1 & T4. 

One of the other 3 goes to one end or the start winding. It's usually labelled T8. Another goes to the other end of the start winding plus one side of the start switch. This is usually labelled T5. The remaining wire goes to the other side of the start switch. There isn't a standard label for this one, different manufacturers use different labels. I like T6 though. 

T4 & T8 go to one leg of the incoming power. 

The other leg of the incoming power goes to T1 plus one side of all 4 capacitors. 

Here's where it gets tricky.......the wire connected to T5 and one side of the start switch goes to the other side of both run capacitors. These are the aluminum ones. 

The wire that goes to the other side of the start switch goes to the other side of both start capacitors. These are the round plastic ones. 

Unfortunately, I don't know of a way to tell which wire is which side of the start switch since when it's not turning, the switch is closed. 0 Ω. 

If the wires are all the same size, the run winding will have lower resistance than the start winding. 

The only way you can wreck anything by misconnection is to apply line voltage across the start switch. Sometimes it'll take it and trip the breaker, sometimes it'll blow the switch. Other than that, it won't run correctly if miswired.


----------

